# WTB Fauber Bottom Bracket parts.



## bikewhorder (Nov 26, 2013)

So I've got a Fauber crank that I need some parts for, the two races that thread onto the crank arm are completely blown out, everything else seems usable.  Its the kind of bottom bracket that looks like the cups are threaded but they don't appear to actually thread into the shell.  I can post some pics if that would help but I figured anyone familiar with these cranks would know what I mean. Does anyone have these parts they could spare?


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Nov 26, 2013)

Just how bad are the cones?  I've been amazed at what a little stoning/grinding can do fo old bike bearings.  But this one is too far gone:




Post some pictures and what diameter is the axle? Can you measure the threads and the cup ID/OD? Faubers are set up somewhat like a Thompson BB, but it would be a miracle if the threads matched, but some could possibly be potted in place with some miracle loctite and a pin.


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 13, 2013)

Here's some pics of what I'm looking for....


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 1, 2014)

Surely someone has these parts...


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 1, 2014)

I have so many bottom bracket parts. The problem is that they are not very well organized, so it can take hours to look for a part. Can you compare the threads with some other cranks like Schwinn and Columbia to see if they are compatible with anything else?


----------



## Iverider (Feb 1, 2014)

Probably help to know thread pitch too! Some are 28 tpi (like schwinn) while others are 24


----------

